# Atheist and agnostic grievers-anyone but me?



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

I see a lot of posts about praying and church which is great. My family is VERY Catholic and it's a large part of their identity. I moved away from that pretty early on, considered myself "spiritual" and now I think I'm scooting on over to agnostic territory.

This is pretty off topic I guess, I just feel like I'm in a small minority of posters and I feel left out


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm sure you are not the only one, maybe some people just choose to not discuss it.

Religion, God, and spirituality are all very personal sensitive feelings for some people. IMO there is not right or wrong way. I believe in God, but I do not necessarily agree with organized religion or all the passages in the Bible. I know praying makes me feel better, which is why I do it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Religion has never been a taboo topic for me, not sure why. I don't walk up to people and start talking about it, but I don't find it necessarily really personal, either.

America isn't the friendliest place to people without religion and I have to tell you there are a lot of atheists out there who don't help. It might not be my thing but I'd never think someone was stupid for believing in a god or being christian (things I have heard multiple times-like actually said out loud).


----------



## WomanScorned (May 8, 2011)

Agnostic here, staircase. Hoping there IS a cosmic reason we all have to deal with what we are dealing with on this forum, but I have my doubts, too.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm spiritually agnostic. My deeply religious grandmother called last night after hearing about my separation... I finally had the balls to tell her I don't really believe in the same religion as her, possibly the same god but it has entirely different meaning to me, and that religion is not a hobby for me like it seems it has to be for everyone in the protestant kinds of churches I grew up in. My wife does (or did anyway) have similar beliefs, but when we were dating she regularly attended church and wanted to find a believer, at the time I thought that was my path, but we both drifted from those values, her more than me. And at some weird level I hear my mom's voice telling me satan loves busting up marriages, but then reality kicks in again and I realize it was simply my immature wife who just gave up trying to control her impulses.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Right there with you, staircase. I'm not religious and wouldn't say Im spiritual either. I grew up in a very religious family, tried it out for awhile, and found out it didn't suit me. I don't know what the point of it all is, except to say that I'm here and that's all I really know.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

WomanScorned said:


> Agnostic here, staircase. Hoping there IS a cosmic reason we all have to deal with what we are dealing with on this forum, but I have my doubts, too.


I used to be a huge believer in that. Now I'm more like sh't happens, we're human beings.


----------



## Gabriel527 (Jun 9, 2011)

staircase said:


> This is pretty off topic I guess, I just feel like I'm in a small minority of posters and I feel left out


I am a Pagan so I know how you feel with the whole minority thing. My mother keeps telling me to turn to church to get me through my husband walking out and she doesn't comprehend that the same things that help her deal with pain do not help me. Not to mention that I live in an extremely conservative Christian area and my husband is a Christian. Talk about complicated. I also feel the need for a forum of discussing these things that doesn't focus on God.


----------



## Shianne (Feb 5, 2011)

I am a devout athiest 
Baptised 7 times, none of them "took"
At 12 years old I was basicly hit with the realization that if there was an all powerful being in control of all of this, it had either gotten bored with us centuries ago or it actually is a sick cruel being with a horrible plan and expected my worship... nope... strike me down now... hasn't happened yet... no god hehehe


----------



## Shianne (Feb 5, 2011)

My family is very religious. They try to save my soul... my grandmother had to stop using facebook because every day it reminded her that I was going to burn in hell. 

I have so many wholely depressing reasons to back up my devout beliefs. I am one of the rare few that feels better not thinking this is deliberate 
**** just happens


----------



## rebootingnow (May 3, 2011)

Don't feel left out! The silent majority is with you.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Gabriel527 said:


> I am a Pagan so I know how you feel with the whole minority thing. My mother keeps telling me to turn to church to get me through my husband walking out and she doesn't comprehend that the same things that help her deal with pain do not help me. Not to mention that I live in an extremely conservative Christian area and my husband is a Christian. Talk about complicated. I also feel the need for a forum of discussing these things that doesn't focus on God.


I'd think being Pagan is met with more blank stares than being agnostic or atheist. Part of my spiritual (or losing it) journey was a very long pit stop at what most people would consider Pagan-I believed in multiple deities and really was sold on the concept of female deities. I don't think I admitted that to anyone even though I had an entire group I practiced with.

Your mom should be happy, you have multiple gods/goddess to get you through this time, not just one!


----------



## solitudeseeker (May 1, 2011)

Atheist here. I love reading about the history of religion, and religion's effects on the world's people, but I am not a believer.

I do lean somewhat toward Eastern philosophy - Taoism, some Buddhism. I meditate and do yoga, and spend a lot of time in nature. I find these things to be helpful during this trying time in my life.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

My dream degree would be a PhD in theology. The history of Christianity, specifically the Catholic Church is unreal.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Most academics in religious studies are in fact atheists or agnostics. It more or less comes with the territory. Ask a few outside of fundamentalist Protestant universities and you will see.


----------



## Ninja1980 (May 23, 2011)

This is an old thread, but agnostic here. I saw a bumper sticker once that really put it in a nutshell for me: "Militant Agnostic: I don't know, and you don't either." :rofl: I don't think there's higher power causing the crap I'm going through - we're all going through - I think it's my H. And myself to an extent, but he's the one who left.


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

I look at religion as sort of a template to how to treat people in kind manners... Other than that, I don't take the bible as absolute, just a guide.... But to me buddhist teachings are more on point to me... There are many great teachings in all forms of religion and beliefs, just don't take anything literal....
FTR, agnostic...


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

God hears your prayers but his timing is way off.


----------

